# DID Electric



## Lyndan (8 Mar 2006)

Has anyone ever had any good dealings with this company? We bought a dishwasher in the sale back on Jan 4th we paid for delivery and we were told it would arrive in 2 weeks.

We heard nothing for weeks, i tried calling but they NEVER answer their phone.  Went into their shop in stillorgan at the end of Jan and they said yep its going to be in stock soon, 2 weeks!

Same thing happened again, went in mid feb - they said the exact same thing - 2 weeks!

Called them yesterday and they answered the phone, couldnt beleive it.  Oh yeah they said this is in stock...so i said well why wasnt i called.  Oh your delivery is marked down as unavailable instead of urgent...so we didnt know to contact you.  I said i have paid for delivery and in full for the dishwasher and you didnt know to contact me...

Anyway its supposed to arrive tomorrow, the guy said he could 'nearly' personally guarantee it! that means another 2 weeks then.

It really annoys me that places can get away with bad customer service like this - they never contacted us once to apologise for the delay.


----------



## Deirdra (8 Mar 2006)

I had great service with a guy in the DID Blanchardstown branch - he moved to Drogheda branch since. Sympathise with your situation. I find the only thing that works for customer service is constant hounding - emails, faxes, telephone calls, written confirmation of what was verbally agreed by email, fax etc. Keep up the pressure on as many people as possible - at the same time. Making yourself a complete pain is the only way. Good luck


----------



## packie (8 Mar 2006)

I bought a Washin machine off Lucan DID in January on a Sunday, was able to pick the next Tuesday for delivery.

I got a text that morning saying it would be delivered between 10 and 1 and at 12, it arrived and my old one was taken away no problem.


----------



## larry1 (8 Mar 2006)

Bought 2 items recently from them. Both were adverstised as " guaranteed lowest prices! " I found both cheaper in Power City so I printed off power city offer from the webpage and got refund. Found them just OK to deal with.


----------



## onekeano (8 Mar 2006)

Have to say over the last 5 years or so I have used them in Blanch and Clearwater on more occassions that I care to recall - every time I found the service excellent  Far, far more professional than Powercity who might sometimes beat them on price but by and large it would be DID everytime for me!

Roy

NB: I have no connection with DID apart from being a customer


----------



## Lyndan (8 Mar 2006)

ok maybe its just me and the Stillorgan branch of the shop but they have been really poor with their customer service


----------



## lemeister (8 Mar 2006)

Seems to be a common theme here but I also found the Blanchardstown branch very helpful.  I had to return a Sony telly after about 8 months and they swapped it for me no problems for a newer model.

I think it really depends on the actual salesperson you deal with, although this shouldn't be the case


----------



## ophelia (9 Mar 2006)

I have just bought a dishwasher, a hob and a cooker from DID Stillorgan and found them to be very reliable re delivery.  My sales person was Michael and he was very helpful even when I had to change delivery days (bringing it forward by a week).  It is difficult to get through on the phone but non impossible!


----------



## Kiddo (9 Mar 2006)

We bought all our kitchen equipment from their Tallaght branch. They held it for us for a few weeks until we got the keys to our house. We phoned them Friday afternoon to see if they could deliver the following week. Our delivery arrived on Monday. The washing machine was out of stock and they told us it would be a couple of weeks before they got more in. We found it in stock in Power City and got a refund from DID with no hesitation.

We have since bought other electical goods from them. The usually difference in price with Power city isn't much ...maybe €10 or €20.

We found their salespeople really helpful and always seemed to know their stuff...or if they didn't,  called someone else to deal with our query.


----------



## bacchus (9 Mar 2006)

Bought lots of things from DID throught the years and always got very good service, and delivered on time.


----------



## carina (14 Mar 2006)

Compared to Power City DID are a pleasure to deal with! Just bought all my appliances there in Jan (Lucan),they delivered when they said they would. Not everything was delivered though, they forgot our fridge but we got it within a couple of days, everything was brought up 2 flights of stairs no problem.  A pleasure! Denis in the Lucan branch is brilliant!


----------

